# Firearm Safety Hosted by Alec Baldwin



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Alec Baldwin shoots prop gun, killing 1, injuring another on set'


The film's director of photography, Halyna Hutchins, was killed and director Joel Souza was injured on the set in New Mexico.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw that on the news today......he's probably a 2A hater anyways which will now fuel a neverending battle, no charges will be filed and he may loose a little change out of his pocket. Kinda interested how a "mishap" with a blank causes a death though? You see how a totally safe blank firing a gun can kill someone, so the real gun could do worse will be their new calling!!!! IDIOTS!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

While it sucks for his victims and their families I hope he becomes overcome in grief and kill’s himself. To be honest!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Even guns with blanks are not toys. The muzzle must have been pretty close to the victim to have caused death. Pray for their families.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Even guns with blanks are not toys. The muzzle must have been pretty close to the victim to have caused death. Pray for their families.


I seriously doubt there was a blank in it. To kill one and wound another tells me it had a live round.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

damn dirt dobbers


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought movie stars were invincible.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i thought movie stars were invincible.
> jack


They are. These weren't movie stars, so they were vulnerable.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i wonder if it could have been a shotgun since two people were hit....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How does this keep happening? Same kind of thing happened to Brandon Lee back in 1993 on the set of The Crow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> How does this keep happening? Same kind of thing happened to Brandon Lee back in 1993 on the set of The Crow.


According to an article I read, happened to another actor in the Eighties. Playing Russian Roulette with a loaded prop gun.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sadness for the victims...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVV6Dsilw82/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

MrFish said:


> I seriously doubt there was a blank in it. To kill one and wound another tells me it had a live round.


The news is reporting that he was mistakenly handed a real gun with real rounds by a director. What a tragedy. I've heard of the same thing happening to a SOF team on an exercise but fortunately the shooter missed, felt the recoil and called cease fire. I'm not sure why they would need live rounds on a movie set, seems like a pretty dumb idea to me.









Alec Baldwin Was Told Prop Gun Was Safe Before Fatal Shooting, Affidavit Says


The gun handed to Alec Baldwin on the set of Western film “Rust” was declared safe by the production’s assistant director, according to an affidavit filed by the Santa Fe County&#…




variety.com


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> View attachment 1083301


You can at least give me credit. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> You can at least give me credit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


You didn’t text me that gay boy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

in my short army career, their was never any blanks rounds on live fire events or vise versa….. either this was a tragic accident or Baldwin is gonna run for president and use the pity excuse and run on the banning gun event in the next election.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You didn’t text me that gay boy.


Lol. I made it. Went viral yesterday after I posted it on Garand Thumb 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Who in the world would have loaded guns on a movie set. Absolutely stupid. Now there is a child that will grow up without mom, because of one of the dumbest things I have heard.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> The news is reporting that he was mistakenly handed a real gun with real rounds by a director. What a tragedy. I've heard of the same thing happening to a SOF team on an exercise but fortunately the shooter missed, felt the recoil and called cease fire.


The Army doesn't use blank adapters to cycle M4s anymore firing blanks? Hell, I took a major asschewing for having the battalion REACT team use black tape to cover the red blank adapters when we acted as aggressors against the battalion.Now the Army uses bright yellow adapters. M16, Car15 and M4 won't cycle a blank without that adapter.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

It’s your responsibility to check the status of any firearm handed to you by anyone. In the end, the person holding the gun is primarily at fault for ANY injury. Baldwin should be charged with negligent manslaughter.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

OldMan-theSea said:


> It’s your responsibility to check the status of any firearm handed to you by anyone. In the end, the person holding the gun is primarily at fault for ANY injury. Baldwin should be charged with negligent manslaughter.


It wasn't a criminal act. Somebody is gonna pay big time in a civil suit, but this was not manslaughter.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> It wasn't a criminal act. Somebody is gonna pay big time in a civil suit, but this was not manslaughter.


Actually, in Florida, this would be negligent homicide. I just looked it up. What should come into play is the fact that they have had prior problems with some weapons on the table having live rounds instead of blanks and he knew that. They had crew members quit over that. 

Better question...why did he point the gun at her and pull the trigger?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tragic thing to happen.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Actually, in Florida, this would be negligent homicide. I just looked it up. What should come into play is the fact that they have had prior problems with some weapons on the table having live rounds instead of blanks and he knew that. They had crew members quit over that.
> 
> Better question...why did he point the gun at her and pull the trigger?


Florida law doesn't mean anything in New Mexico. I'm not gonna look up their laws either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Well, they're gonna follow New Mexico law
> 
> Florida law doesn't mean anything in New Mexico. I'm not gonna look up their laws either.


You will do as your told Mister!!🤣


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Florida law doesn't mean anything in New Mexico. I'm not gonna look up their laws either.


Of course you won't...because under New Mexico law he could be charged with involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Of course you won't...because under New Mexico law he could be charged with involuntary manslaughter.


Nope, I just don't care what that law says. He won't be charged and he shouldn't. I don't care for him, but there's no reason for a criminal case. Him and the production company will pay a good bit from this, as they should.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nope, I just don't care what that law says. He won't be charged and he shouldn't. I don't care for him, but there's no reason for a criminal case. Him and the production company will pay a good bit from this, as they should.


Baldwin knew there had been problems with guns loaded with blanks and guns with live rounds getting tags messed up and both were on the same table, instead of being on separate tables. Baldwin knew that. He failed to check the load in the weapon. Did not follow due diligence.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Baldwin knew there had been problems with guns loaded with blanks and guns with live rounds getting tags messed up and both were on the same table, instead of being on separate tables. Baldwin knew that. He failed to check the load in the weapon. Did not follow due diligence.


I havent read any articles on the situation but why would there ever be loaded guns on the set of a movie set? What am I missing?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I havent read any articles on the situation but why would there ever be loaded guns on the set of a movie set? What am I missing?


Same question for me. Why? Seems the person in charge of all the firearms on the set would be negligent. That person, after all is responsible for all the weapons on set. That person is called the theatrical armourer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Same question for me. Why? Seems the person in charge of all the firearms on the set would be negligent. That person, after all is responsible for all the weapons on set. That person is called the theatrical armourer.


She is 24 yo and this was her second movie. Fault lies with her. This was apparently the third "cold" gun to go off.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Baldwin knew there had been problems with guns loaded with blanks and guns with live rounds getting tags messed up and both were on the same table, instead of being on separate tables. Baldwin knew that. He failed to check the load in the weapon. Did not follow due diligence.


Still not criminal. Negligence. Civil issue.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Criminal negligence in my book. If it's your responsibility to pull the trigger then whatever is in the chamber falls on you. Same thing goes with drivers. Doesn't matter who loaded the truck, once you are behind the wheel it's your baby.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If this was Clint Eastwood, y'all be screaming "accident".


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MastaBlasta said:


> Criminal negligence in my book. If it's your responsibility to pull the trigger then whatever is in the chamber falls on you. Same thing goes with drivers. Doesn't matter who loaded the truck, once you are behind the wheel it's your baby.


True on that


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MastaBlasta said:


> Criminal negligence in my book. If it's your responsibility to pull the trigger then whatever is in the chamber falls on you. Same thing goes with drivers. Doesn't matter who loaded the truck, once you are behind the wheel it's your baby.


I'm with you if that was in the real world, but the fact of the matter is this was a movie set. The actors relied on being handed guns with blanks. We don't hold them responsible for bad writing.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm with you if that was in the real world, but the fact of the matter is this was a movie set. The actors relied on being handed guns with blanks. We don't hold them responsible for bad writing.


Now you’re really reaching. Bad writing hasn’t killed anyone. I’m not saying I agree with one side or another on the legal aspect of it but he is at fault. As is whoever handed him the gun


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Why was he pointing or shooting a gun at a director? She wasn't an actress in the movie, so it wasn't a scene being filmed for the movie.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Now you’re really reaching. Bad writing hasn’t killed anyone. I’m not saying I agree with one side or another on the legal aspect of it but he is at fault. As is whoever handed him the gun


Meh, They rely on writing and safe firearms to be handed to them. Expecting them to check the chamber, when the majority have no clue what they're looking for, is a bit much. The armorer is at fault. Plain and simple. The production company too for hiring her.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

gameaholic said:


> Why was he pointing or shooting a gun at a director? She wasn't an actress in the movie, so it wasn't a scene being filmed for the movie.


No clue, but they could've been behind the camera and it was a head on shot. Just a thought.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Least he didn’t steal any cadillac converters before he shot her…..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Meh, They rely on writing and safe firearms to be handed to them. Expecting them to check the chamber, when the majority have no clue what they're looking for, is a bit much. The armorer is at fault. Plain and simple. The production company too for hiring her.


That’s not really a good argument. When’s the last time you walked into a gun store and they handed you a gun without checking it first? Most of which none had ever had a bullet in the chamber outside of the factory.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Least he didn’t steal any cadillac converters before he shot her…..


Or shoot smack before changing brakes.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Or shoot smack before changing brakes.


Yep,..…it could always be worse 🤣 🤣


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Yep,..…it could always be worse 🤣 🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> That’s not really a good argument. When’s the last time you walked into a gun store and they handed you a gun without checking it first? Most of which none had ever had a bullet in the chamber outside of the factory.


They hire an armorer for the specific reason to hand them stuff ready to go. Alec Baldwin probably couldn't tell you the difference between a blank and a live round. Not just him either. Most actors. You hire "Specialists" for the whole reason to spread around the liability. The armorer takes all the blame on this one. Her only job was to make sure firearms were unloaded or loaded.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They hire an armorer for the specific reason to hand them stuff ready to go. Alec Baldwin probably couldn't tell you the difference between a blank and a live round. Not just him either. Most actors. You hire "Specialists" for the whole reason to spread around the liability. The armorer takes all the blame on this one. Her only job was to make sure firearms were unloaded or loaded.


Except the armorer didn't hand Baldwin the gun. An assistant director did...and he didn't get it from the armorer... he picked it up off a table.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Except the armorer didn't hand Baldwin the gun. An assistant director did...and he didn't get it from the armorer... he picked it up off a table.


Kingfish if you need any brake work, holler. I know a guy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

how does a live round exist near anything Hollywood these days?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Except the armorer didn't hand Baldwin the gun. An assistant director did...and he didn't get it from the armorer... he picked it up off a table.


I know this. Once again, the armorer is the person that accepts responsibility for these things. Just like a pharmacist accepts responsibility for shit their techs pull. I get it. You don't like him. I don't care for him either, but yo suggest that he did something criminally wrong is a huge stretch.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

somebody put the live round in the weapon, on a fake movie set. Who, and why????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> somebody put the live round in the weapon, on a fake movie set. Who, and why????


We are supposing that. Haven't had confirmation yet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> somebody put the live round in the weapon, on a fake movie set. Who, and why????


Reminds me of that old board game named “Clue”
Damn Butler probably done it


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

they will never figure this one out, conspiracy theories will abound.. I think trump whacked him as baldwin never portrayed him just right on SNL! 🤣jk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Murfpcola


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lets go Brandon. F Joe Biden. Screw Alec Baldwin. Just saying


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The union folks walked due to safety disagreeements. He mostly had non union crew left. Even with using blanks, when the actor points the gun, it is supposed to be pointed slightly away from another person. What I am wondering if imbibing might be a factor.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SHunter said:


> The union folks walked due to safety disagreeements. He mostly had non union crew left. Even with using blanks, when the actor points the gun, it is supposed to be pointed slightly away from another person. What I am wondering if imbibing might be a factor.


You can be a idiot without being drunk. I'm betting there are a lot on hollywierd sets.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

What other job in the world doesn't require the person operating dangerous equipment to be trained on said equipment? Who cares if he's an actor. If he's going to use a gun he needs to have the proper training to check it himself. 

The real question is with all of the computer generated graphics in movies nowadays, how hard can it be to plug in a couple muzzle blasts?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What the hell is imbibing?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> What the hell is imbibing?


Me right now drunk/drinking and what knot


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

According to McGuires it results in Debauchery.


JoeyWelch said:


> What the hell is imbibing?


According to McGuires, it results in Debauchery.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

im·bibe
/imˈbīb/
Learn to pronounce

_verb_
FORMAL•OFTEN HUMOROUS
gerund or present participle: *imbibing*

drink (alcohol).
"they were imbibing far too many pitchers of beer"

Similar:
drink


consume


sup


sip


quaff


swallow


down


guzzle


gulp (down)

swill


lap


slurp


swig


knock back


sink


neck


chug


drink alcohol

take strong drink

indulge


tipple


booze


hit the bottle


take to the bottle

knock a few back

wet one's whistle


bevvy

bend one's elbow


wassail


tope

absorb or assimilate (ideas or knowledge).
"she had imbibed the gospel of modernism from Kandinsky"

Similar:
assimilate


absorb


soak up


take in


digest


ingest


drink in


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> According to McGuires it results in Debauchery.
> 
> According to McGuires, it results in Debauchery.


LOL I try not to be


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Here Ya go.........













Alec Baldwin shooting victim was wife of Latham & Watkins lawyer


The husband of Halyna Hutchins, the cinematographer who was fatally shot by actor Alec Baldwin with a prop gun on Thursday, is a corporate lawyer in Latham & Watkins' Los Angeles office.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

why on earth would he point the gun at the woman and pull the trigger ?



https://www.oann.com/alec-baldwin-fired-prop-gun-that-killed-crew-member-on-movie-set-authorities/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Deja vu said:


> why on earth would he point the gun at the woman and pull the trigger ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.oann.com/alec-baldwin-fired-prop-gun-that-killed-crew-member-on-movie-set-authorities/


Bet it had something to do with that vaccine


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Do we know for sure it was a live round? Could have been an over powdered blank? A “less lethal” projectile? I’m betting a blank could still kill somebody under the right circumstances, hell a spoon can kill somebody.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MikeH said:


> Do we know for sure it was a live round? Could have been an over powdered blank? A “less lethal” projectile? I’m betting a blank could still kill somebody under the right circumstances, hell a spoon can kill somebody.


Alec Baldwin doesn't strike me as the type of gunman that can squeeze off two rounds before the first one strikes, so I assume it was one round. The one round theory means it went through one person and into another. Blanks aren't gonna do that.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Alec Baldwin doesn't strike me as the type of gunman that can squeeze off two rounds before the first one strikes, so I assume it was one round. The one round theory means it went through one person and into another. Blanks aren't gonna do that.


Or most hand gun rounds. Sounds morbid but most that can make it through a body don't have enough left in them to do much damage on the other side. Hints one death and one injury


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

MikeH said:


> Do we know for sure it was a live round? Could have been an over powdered blank? A “less lethal” projectile? I’m betting a blank could still kill somebody under the right circumstances, hell a spoon can kill somebody.


Or even a “f$&king pencil!”(said with Russian accent)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If this was Clint Eastwood, y'all be screaming "accident".


Ole Clint knows his crap so no worries about that happening on the set until he gets to the mentality point of being like Biden....


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

MrFish said:


> The actors relied on being handed guns with blanks.


So when someone, anyone, hands you a gun, you don’t check it?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooops...in the 911 call, it came out that the Assistant Director who handed Baldwin the gun had the assigned job of checking the gun...instead he picked it up and gave it to Baldwin and said it was safe.

As far as not being able to tell if it was a blank of live rounds...easy as hell....only two configurations for blanks. Crimped end or open brass with a cardboard plug. Anything else is either going to be a live round or an inert round.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

You want to know what the Hollywood method is to check if a gun is loaded with blanks?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

OldMan-theSea said:


> So when someone, anyone, hands you a gun, you don’t check it?


I'm not an actor and don't have or need an armorer.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I read an article that said there was a piece of a squib round lodged in the barrel. The blank round propelled it out. 
Who knows at this point exactly what happened. Why did he aim and shoot at the woman, she was not an actress.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ignorance is not a defense…. the law typically has a phrase similar to this: “…. knew, or SHOULD HAVE known, it could result in…” 

Alec Baldwin should know that a handgun can kill. He accepted responsibility when he accepted the gun.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

a very sad a husband lost his wife and a 9yo son lost mom
now alec knows


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The problem is that Baldwin was not simply an actor. He was also one of the producers on a site that had reportedly experienced prior discharges and complaints about site safety.
New Mexico has a provision that allows "involuntary manslaughter" charges for "the commission of a lawful act which might produce death in an unlawful manner or without due caution and circumspection." If there was a pattern of neglect, including prior discharges from these prop weapons, the producers could be charged with involuntary manslaughter. Such a charge is a fourth-degree felony in New Mexico, with a penalty of 18 months jail time and up to $5,000 in fines.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Lock his dumb ass up. It is common sense not to point and shoot a gun some one just hands you. I have seen this many, many times in our tramma room. They always say I thought it was unloaded.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny how a lot of the experts are saying he can’t and should be criminally charged.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/could-alec-baldwin-charged-liable-174506030.html


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Jonathan Turley: Alec Baldwin shooting – what are the criminal and civil liabilities?


Within 24 hours of actor Alec Baldwin fatally shooting one person and wounding another, witnesses have raised questions of negligent and unsafe practice on the site for the low-budget film, "Rust."




www.foxnews.com


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Give the guy a break, his safe firearms handling was just a little rusty.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I read an article that said there was a piece of a squib round lodged in the barrel. The blank round propelled it out.
> Who knows at this point exactly what happened. Why did he aim and shoot at the woman, she was not an actress.


They were going over a scene prior to shooting. It showed him hugging up on the hubby and son of the woman he just killed!!! If I was the hubby that joker would have not got anywhere close to me, but this is hollyweird!!!! Sad turn of events but karma is a bitch and I really love when anti-2A guys play in movies to support their hipocracy!!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Safest thing to do is ban.....Movies!! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Movies kill!


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Rust film site gun crime statistics for week 1:
4 shootings - 1 killed - 1 wounded


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> a very sad a husband lost his wife and a 9yo son lost mom
> now alec knows
> View attachment 1083388


Karma is a mean bitch.....


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ironic thing if you listen closely to the news and all mighties......Alec didn't shoot anyone, they all say the gun went off killing her. Its cause guns kill people, not people!!!!! Not putting blame on Baldwin, trying to steer the mass away from him.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Seems pretty straight-forward...

He took the gun,
He aimed the gun,
He pulled the trigger.
Why should he get a pass just because he was only "acting"? 

From what they are saying now, some of the crew may have been using the guns during the lunch break to do some target practicing and nobody, including Baldwin, checked the guns before they resumed rehearsal to make sure they were unloaded.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Watch this......Don't even need Blanks in firearms on a Movie set


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This who y’all talking about?


----------

